# 1966 GTO Coupe



## Moombamania (May 11, 2017)

First venture into GTO..... Would you buy a post car? 

Good body & actually pretty darn nice interior. Daily driver, Muncie 4spd and a SBC, the 389 is long gone...love the looks/style of GTO and getting tired of looking, this post is available now 10K

Just looking for those in the know thoughts 

Thanks


----------



## pjw1967 (Mar 10, 2014)

Post cars are a love/hate style. We missed out on getting a new convertible in '67, so we got a '67 post car instead. My dad sold it in '71 or so. I picked up one in 1994. Since then I feel it draws a little more attention than a hardtop with the extra brightwork. I had the car at a parking lot show once and overheard someone say my car wasn't a real GTO because they didn't have a post model. If you buy it, beware. The moldings on the door tops and around the side windows are anodized aluminum, so don't try to polish them. Dump the SBC as soon as you can.


----------



## Moombamania (May 11, 2017)

I appreciate that input..... Just want to have some fun with her and build up a 389 over the winter. I really didn't know if I was stepping into a black hole 

If I do pull the trigger tomorrow I look forward to all the wisdom and rebuild roads traveled on this site.


----------



## PontiacJim (Dec 29, 2012)

You are sure this is a true 242 GTO car? It may be the photo, but the grille halves look like Lemans grilles. The GTO grilles I have seen are black in color and have the chrome trim around them. Again, might just be the photo.

Make sure you are getting what you are paying for - just sayin':thumbsup:


----------



## Instg8ter (Sep 28, 2010)

The drag racers used to prefer the post cars as they are lighter and flex less under launch due to the extra pillar and full frame doors. I like the extra brightwork also and since i NEVER sit in back i hardly notice my car has an extra window pillar:wink3:....all "A" frame Pontiacs ROCK!!!

I agree those are Tempest grilles with the GTO running lights added, also the scoops should be body color, and the Post GTO's have a wider beltline trim at the base of the windows than the Tempest/LeMans which will just have a thin stainless window felt backer. I cannot zoom in on the pic enough to see but they look like tempest trim.


----------



## Moombamania (May 11, 2017)

thanks so much for all the input.... she sold evening before I could get there. They had sent pictures on vin plate and was 242, but never got to go over in person


----------



## 1968gto421 (Mar 28, 2014)

Don't give up, there's one out there for you, have to keep looking.


----------

